# Wanted - The Sequel



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Also l would like to see [from those willing] readers, keepers write articles on how they feel as a keeper within Britain today.

Remember, you did not become a keeper for the politics, no, no way, you did however become involved with animals for your passion, enthusiasm and so on - this l would like to see.

I think the time for keepers being quiet is over, hell, you are not mushrooms eh?

Anyway, take care, thanks for reading

Rory


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

You have mail


----------

